# Tivo Online Works with Tablet, Not with Computer



## kclfoxtrot (May 6, 2014)

I am having issues with accessing My Shows with tivo online via my computer. It says that my Tivo is not connected to the internet. I can access and stream with my tablet and phone however. Every computer, hardwired or wireless, runs into this same issue. Tivo support has been brutal to work with and just wants me to keep rebooting the tivo, or the modem, check my TCP ports, etc. Looking for some help from anyone who may have a clue as to what is going on. Tivo online was working previously, and nothing has changed with my network hardware or otherwise.


----------



## PCurry57 (Feb 27, 2012)

kclfoxtrot said:


> I am having issues with accessing My Shows with tivo online via my computer. It says that my Tivo is not connected to the internet. I can access and stream with my tablet and phone however. Every computer, hardwired or wireless, runs into this same issue. Tivo support has been brutal to work with and just wants me to keep rebooting the tivo, or the modem, check my TCP ports, etc. Looking for some help from anyone who may have a clue as to what is going on. Tivo online was working previously, and nothing has changed with my network hardware or otherwise.


No one can troubleshoot a network off-site without first knowing what hardware is involved. Router make and model, switches...


----------



## SeaHag14 (Aug 26, 2014)

just last week I purchased the Surface Pro 4 to replace my IPad.

I used an IPad for years watching Tivo via the Tivo App, never had any issues watch any shows. 

I found no app on the Windows side, but discovered Tivo Online. however I can't watch 99% of the shows via Tivo Online. So frustrating...I can watch all shows via my Android Phone and IPad.

Today I tried to watch the Olympics on the Surface, inside my house, connected to the same network as my Tivo and I get a "Streaming Not Permitted" error. I also got an earlier error about my Tivo box not being able to connect to the Internet, with Tivo box name in red lettering at the top of Tivo Online page.

I wrote a support request on Tivo's website, what a mistake that was, no reply for 2 days!!!! And when they replied it was some boil-plate BS template.

I called support and they had me do the same thing KC (user above) did. Check ports on router, etc. I even plugged my box directly into TimeWarner's router where no firewall is active and got same error. 
There is network diagnosis on the Tivo box that checks ports, no errors there. 

I've been a Tivo user since initial device was offered. Never have I been so disappointed with Tivo like I am today. To not allow the same access via a Windows box as Android/Apple is disappointing.


----------



## ej42137 (Feb 16, 2014)

If that's your worst-ever disappointment from TiVo, you must be new here.


----------



## MacBrian (Feb 24, 2002)

Here's a thought -- as I recall streaming video via TiVo Online in a web browser requires Flash be operational in the browser.

Try using the Chrome browser on your Surface Pro, if that's possible. Chrome has Flash built in.

I ran into this on my Macs at home after I got disgusted with the continual Flash updates and removed Flash from all the Macs...then suddenly I couldn't stream video from my TiVos in the web browsers because Flash was required. Google "curates" an internal version of Flash inside the Chrome browser, so when I want to watch TiVo on one of my computers, I just use Chrome.

Just a thought...try it and see...if you can!


----------

